# Where to find Golden shiners?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Escambia or yellow rivers, anybody know what types of areas would hold them?? I dont think I've ever really seen them, but also haven't really looked.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that is what you buy at the bait shops. I ordered several pounds online once from Arkansas, over $100 worth, and they all died within days in my bait tank.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I definitely ain't ordering bait! Theres gotta be something down here that can be netted, no?? Are river roaches the only thing close around here?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What are you going to fish for? I catch some nice sized river roaches around our camp with my old jug trap. They are easy to catch on a pole with a minnow hook too.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Really just looking for quicker catfish bait. Many of my catfishing trips were handicapped by not enough bait being caught, in addition to ME being the one fishing...


billyb said:


> What are you going to fish for? I catch some nice sized river roaches around our camp with my old jug trap. They are easy to catch on a pole with a minnow hook too.


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You can go to the mullet hole at Broadmouth and catch all of the pinfish you want. I set lines at Brown's and used pinfish and caught catfish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to get Golden Showers at the Cheeta 3 in Atlanta. Oh wait.... shiners. Can't help you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You got no dip net anyway. Try weiners at Steve’s farm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> Really just looking for quicker catfish bait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Bonita chunks!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

You going after big catfish I presume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

